# Carp Paylakes



## rustyfish

One of my buddies was talking something about a carp paylake. I think it was in northern ohio. I have never heard of them before.

Now first off i have argued with people on here about carp and about paylakes, and im not about to do both at the same time. I was just a little shocked. I guess it caught my attention and was wondering if anyone knows anything about them. Are they the same as the catfish ones, like both in one lake.

I was also interested in CAG's views on carp paylakes. Are the carp wild or farm fish. Well, there are carp every where. I dout they are going to hurt the population. 

I have no desire to go to one just interested.


----------



## RiverRat

Rusty,
Carp sold to pay-ponds are just like catfish..they are taken from wild waters and sold.
Most of the pay-ponds i hear about get there carp from the netters up on Lake Erie where we hold a Fish-In every spring.
No they dont stock BOTH cats and carp in these lakes...its one or the other.
The biggest number of carp pay-ponds is in Indiana & N. Carolina...but its a growing trend..because there is lots of money to be won.

As far as CAGs view on it....its not a favorite topic to most of us...but there is a disc. area on the CAG forum for pay lakers(which is sad).....i hope to one day(soon?) to see the end of these stupid pay-ponds......2 kinds of guys fish pay-ponds(applys to both cats & carp)...one out for the $$ involved and the 2nd are those who cant find big fish in the wild and have to fish a 4 acre lake that someone has stocked to catch fish(very very sad) .


Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr

..very very sad... 
poor excuse for so called fishermen if you ask me...
I'd have nothing against paylakes if they grew their own fish and stopped robbing the natural resources that are there for everyone to enjoy.
I wonder how many paylakers would be for having their deer or turkey areas raped and then the bounty placed behind a huge boundary where only "paying" customers could go?


----------



## tpet96

CAG takes no stance on the topic.


----------



## rustyfish

Understandable. 

I was just wondering. Not to offend, but most people i know you could not pay them to fish for carp. Not to mention them paying to fish for carp.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

rustyfish said:


> Understandable.
> 
> I was just wondering. Not to offend, but most people i know you could not pay them to fish for carp. Not to mention them paying to fish for carp.


It is not so much about paying to fish for carp for a large group of these guys as it is about gambling in a sense. Lets face it, most of us like to gamble a little as well as fish. A typical Carp paylake is about the two put together, granted there is a little more skill involved then in a typical casino game. When I hear of some places putting out $1000 an hour for a big fish and other numbers like that I am tempted to give it a whirl. It is not the same as wild carp fishing though, it is more like a different form of fishing all together.

By the way I view Pay lakes in a higher sense then some carp tournaments, where all of the fish are dumped in a field to die.


----------

